# VIA C7 cpufreq support



## gidus (May 20, 2011)

Hi,

I'm using small ITX board with VIA C7 Esther processor as file server (FreeNas embedded, built on FreeBSD 7.3). Server is running 7x24h and power consumption is a problem. Unfortunately FreeNas doesn't support ACPI S1 and S3. Powerd is enabled and working almost fine. Frequency is scalling just fine (lower dev.cpu.0.freq: 124), but problem is with processor vcore voltage, isn't reduced when system is idle. (still 1.01 V).

Another problem is cpufreq and EST support for VIA C7 processors with embedded  PowerSaver technology (similar to Intel SpeedStep).

Currently freq. levels shows:

```
dev.cpu.0.freq_levels: 999/-1 874/-1 749/-1 624/-1 499/-1 374/-1 249/-1 124/-1
```
What does -1 mean? 

I found only info about supporting by EST driver VIA C7-M processors (C7 is very similar). Somebody of you know something about FreeBSD support for PowerSaver technology?

rgds Gidus


```
dmesg
Copyright (c) 1992-2010 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE-p4 #0: Sun Apr  3 18:14:10 CEST 2011
    root@dev.freenas.org:/usr/obj/freenas/usr/src/sys/FREENAS-i386 i386
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: VIA Esther processor 1000MHz (1000.00-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "CentaurHauls"  Id = 0x6a9  Stepping = 9
  Features=0xa7c9bbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,CMOV,PAT,CLFLUSH,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x181<SSE3,EST,TM2>
  VIA Padlock Features=0x3fcc<RNG,AES,AES-CTR,SHA1,SHA256,RSA>
real memory  = 1039007744 (990 MB)
avail memory = 801853440 (764 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <CN700  AWRDACPI>
ioapic0 <Version 0.3> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
wlan: mac acl policy registered
kbd1 at kbdmux0
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
padlock0: <AES-CBC,SHA1,SHA256> on motherboard
acpi0: <CN700 AWRDACPI> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 3dde0000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
agp0: <VIA 3314 (P4M800CE) host to PCI bridge> on hostb0
agp0: aperture size is 128M
pcib1: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff,0xf4000000-0xf4ffffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 6.9.6> port 0xdd00-0xdd3f mem 0xf6080000-0xf609ffff,0xf6000000-0xf603ffff irq 18 at device 5.0
 on pci0
em0: [FILTER]
em0: Ethernet address: 00:11:25:c0:61:0c
atapci0: <VIA 6420 SATA150 controller> port 0xd800-0xd807,0xd900-0xd903,0xda00-0xda07,0xdb00-0xdb03,0xdc00-0xdc0f,0xd400-0xd4ff irq 20
 at device 15.0 on pci0
atapci0: [ITHREAD]
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata3: [ITHREAD]
atapci1: <VIA 8237 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xde00-0xde0f at device 15.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
ata1: [ITHREAD]
uhci0: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> port 0xdf00-0xdf1f irq 21 at device 16.0 on pci0
uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> on uhci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <VIA UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci1: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> port 0xe100-0xe11f irq 21 at device 16.2 on pci0
uhci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
usb1: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> on uhci1
usb1: USB revision 1.0
uhub1: <VIA UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci0: <VIA VT6202 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf60a0000-0xf60a00ff irq 21 at device 16.4 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usb2: EHCI version 1.0
usb2: wrong number of companions (3 != 2)
usb2: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb0 usb1
usb2: <VIA VT6202 USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usb2: USB revision 2.0
uhub2: <VIA EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb2
uhub2: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
umass0: <vendor 0x0930 USB Flash Memory, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on uhub2
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 17.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
speaker0: <PC speaker> port 0x61 on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor CentaurHauls, msr 8100a1308000a13
```


```
[FILE][B]sysctl dev.cpu[/B][/FILE]:
dev.cpu.0.%desc: ACPI CPU
dev.cpu.0.%driver: cpu
dev.cpu.0.%location: handle=\_PR_.CPU0
dev.cpu.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=none _UID=0
dev.cpu.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.cpu.0.freq: 124
dev.cpu.0.freq_levels: 999/-1 874/-1 749/-1 624/-1 499/-1 374/-1 249/-1 124/-1
dev.cpu.0.cx_supported: C1/0
dev.cpu.0.cx_lowest: C1
dev.cpu.0.cx_usage: 100.00% last 500us
```


```
[FILE][B]sysctl hw.acpi[/B][/FILE]
hw.acpi.supported_sleep_state: S3 S4 S5
hw.acpi.power_button_state: S5
hw.acpi.sleep_button_state: S3
hw.acpi.lid_switch_state: NONE
hw.acpi.standby_state: S1
hw.acpi.suspend_state: S3
hw.acpi.sleep_delay: 1
hw.acpi.s4bios: 0
hw.acpi.verbose: 0
hw.acpi.disable_on_reboot: 0
hw.acpi.handle_reboot: 0
hw.acpi.reset_video: 0
hw.acpi.cpu.cx_lowest: C1
```


```
[FILE][B]uname -v[/B][/FILE]
FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE-p4 #0: Sun Apr  3 18:14:10 CEST 2011     root@dev.freenas.org:/usr/obj/freenas/usr/src/sys/FREENAS-i386
```


----------

